# Zero autoformers



## Randie (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with zero autoformers from anti cable?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

For the price they are selling them you could purchase a driver with the correct impedance.


----------



## Randie (May 2, 2013)

Well I did some research and decided to order them so we'll see if the reviews prove true in my system. I can have a 60 trail with them and from what I read it sounds like they improve the sound of low watt tube amp dramatically because you work the amp less so less distortion and improved staging. I'll let you know if it improves what already sounds amazing. Always looking for improved sonics. Another item that caught my interest was the Sophia Electric Magik Box, but it costs 4 times more than the Naked Zero. It sounds like it may have a similar effect on sound improvement.


----------

